# Alden Indy return woes



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

All,

This is one of those therapeutic posts. I'm asking no questions, seeking no advice, and, basically, writing the post to try to absolve if not my sins, then at least my guilt over the boyish giddiness that allowed me to wear the too large Alden Indys to work (and elsewhere) before I realized they did not fit. 

I purchased a pair of Indys from Samuel Parker Clothiers in Baltimore in January. I was advised to order a size 11 even though I usually wear a 10.5. I was told by the proprietor that "all of my customers who've ordered the Indy have gone up half a size."

So I ordered the 11s and they arrived the following week. 

I own Barrie-lasted Aldens and knew the Indys were built on the Trubalance last, and even though evidence online is widespread regarding the larger last of the Indy, I dumbly wore the boots to work a few times before realizing they were simply too big. Why didn't I remember the "size down" thing? Why didn't I recognize they were a tad roomy? See above note about boyish giddiness. The proprietor at SP would not, obviously, take them back (even though it was his advice to go up half a size...short version is, well, mea culpa for wearing them) as they are not new shoes. 

I suppose I could make a huge stink and blame the owner for the sizing snafu and try to work that angle, but that attack mode does not suit my personality. When I inquired about a mutually agreeable exchange he basically said, Hey, you tried 'em on in the store, what do you want me to do? Touche, of course. The truth is more complicated, however, inasmuch as the boots are hard as rocks when new, and it was during the break-in process that I realized the wider toebox of the Trubalance last allowed my foot to float a bit more than I liked. It was then that I recognized my big toe was farther from the end of the boot than was comfortable. The boots, as is well known on this forum, have the heft of a work boot, ergo the larger size feels more awkward than if, say, they were a moccasin. 

And again, there was that matter of the owner of the store, a man who's sold thousands of pairs of Aldens, telling me to go up half a size rather than advising me of the widely reported fact that the Indys run large... 

There's also the matter of my having been a dedicated customer of the store for a few years now. 

Incidentally, I posted last year about buying a pair of Quoddys from OConnell's whose pull-up on one shoe was extreme, and looked as if the right shoe was aging twice as fast as the left. It sounded like a goofy reason to return the shoes but it bothered me, and I'd paid 200 bucks for them, and no one who reads this forum regularly will be surprised to recall that Ethan exchanged them, no questions asked.

I guess I (naively) thought my local haberdasher would extend some kind of justice to me, even if it meant buying a second pair at his cost, or perhaps splitting the cost of a second pair at his price (again with his sizing advice: I suppose I do not have to write that he had no Indys in store for me to try on) or something. I was clear that I did not expect a full exchange, that both of us appeared on the face of it to be culpable, and that I'd like to figure out a solution to the problem in a mutually agreeable way.

Instead I was told that he "does not sell used shoes" and was basically made to feel more acutely angry--guilty, perhaps--than is healthy on an otherwise sunny Friday.

I know, I know: d'hoy. 

I suppose this could lead to broader discussions of customer service as practiced NOT by the Bros Brooks but instead the local guys, the little fellows still desperately hanging onto their tiny niches in places like Baltimore, Richmond, Charlotte, Rochester...can't be easy for them, I am sure, but I genuinely thought I'd have a new pair of 10.5 Indys by now, possibly a couple hundred bucks poorer but way smarter. Instead I'm already dreaming about that first post-work cocktail and here it is not even 2.

Thank you for listening. 

Oldominion


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. If your size is common and the boots are in "almost new" condition, you should be able to recoup about half the price you paid by selling them on eBay.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Oh well, live and learn, everyone makes mistakes, and you will never make that one again, but I know what Uncle is going to say.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

That does suck and it doesn't sound like anything you do will make up for the headache of going from "boyish giddiness" to the realization you are stuck with a great shoe that doesn't fit.

I hate this option but have you tried an insole in them, something like a pair of Superfeet. I have a lot of friends who use them in their boots and hockey skates to get them to fit tighter so it may be something to at least try. Plus as they are a pair of boots you should not have to worry as much about the heal slippage with an insole raising your foot up.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The unfortunate position of the little guy is that he has no way to absorb his own mistakes the way a larger retailer does. No outlet center, not budget for goof-ups, just his account. 

This understanding, however, does not excuse the poor customer service. He doesn't sell used shoes? Well apparently he sells incorrectly sized shoes with a clear conscience. I'm not a generally combative person, but had I been given a "whaddayawantmetodoaboutit?" from someone who freely exercised their consultative role in a sale and urged me into a poorly fitting product I would quite simply make certain that if they were going to refuse to do the right thing, that at least their day would be measurably worse than mine. 

I would urge you to enjoy that cocktail, steel yourself for combat, and return for a full refund. If not, you'll report them to the BBB, Angie's List, Kudzu, The Baltimore City Paper, The Examiner, The Hague, Power Plant Live, The Board of Trustees of the Aquarium, and any other party whose ear can be momentarily bent. Don't underestimate the power of the consumer to make life disagreeable for the dishonest merchant.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

1) Sell the ones that are too big (here, Ebay, SF)
2) Buy the correct size elsewhere (Shoemart, whatever)
3) Wear them into the store, show the proprietor, and (politely) explain you decided to shop elsewhere because of his poor service.

It's not his responsibility to take back shoes that have been worn, but it is his responsibility to at least express some remorse over having advised you wrongly and do what he could to make it right for you.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. If your size is common and the boots are in "almost new" condition, you should be able to recoup about half the price you paid by selling them on eBay.


That, or buy very thick socks and reserve them for winter casual wear. I have one pair of #8 shell boots on the Trubalance last (AF53). They are in my normal dress shoe size (I did not size down, not do I on the Barrie last) and I do not aesthetically like them (and they don't fit well in width with thin wool socks) and I only realized how much I didn't like them after I had worn them - they are reserved for weekend, light beat up wear and are worn, generally, with Bean ragg wool socks and they're fine and comfortable - but still - a huge broad and bulbous looking boot.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the support, fellows. 

I'm not much on confrontation, believing firmly that my excitement created some kind of perceptive dissonance about the boots' fit. There is also this: Have y'all been to SP's? Would love to hear any Baltimorean's take on the joint. The proprietor is a true old school scrapper who relishes a dust-up but does not relish ceding much ground to his opponent...A lot of people in Baltimore don't shop there as a result, and the only people I know who DO shop there are men; their better halves have long ago abandoned setting foot in the clubby lair of SP's, forget about the fact he's got the goods.

The last suggestion--ragg socks--is the most attractive at this point. The truth is I tried it one day a couple weeks ago, a day that saw me trying to navigate the ice-covered Friends School football field after dusk after watching my son's wrestling match, and the Indys thus appear more worn than, say, if I hadn't tried to walk across a field of ice. I've sold stuff before and it appears to me that the slight scuffing on one boot would drop the value too much to count.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't want to be "that guy" on this thread, but you _did_ have a chance to try them on before wearing them around. It seems everyone makes mistakes with these Alden lasts trying to find the best fitting in each. It's a shame that the store owner gave you erroneous advice, but it ultimately falls upon you to know what size you need. Look at if from this scenario from the owners perspective: 1) He sells customers a shoe that he believes they are satisfied with, 2) Customer wears the shoe around town and ultimately ends up returning it, 3) He cheerfully refunds customer's money. If every customer of his did this, he'd be out of business. That aside, sorry to hear about your situation. I know how frustrating these shoes can be.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

oldominion said:


> The last suggestion--ragg socks--is the most attractive at this point.


 I did mention ragg wool socks and mine work fine, but, depending on fit, you may want to consider boot socks that have extra thick padding at the feet, something like smartwool makes, for instance, or a cheaper variety at Cabelas :

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/pro...ferralID=1fa43a8e-3618-11e0-a86a-001b2166c2c0

they're not beautiful, but they are extra thick about the foot and may be a better option than ragg wool socks (which are pretty thick).


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd have to sell them or give them away to ease the anxiety every time I looked at them. Furthermore, I'd probably avoid buying them in my correct size as I'd be reminded of my Indy hassle every day I wore them. Move on. Get rid of them and buy something from Oak Street bootmakers or Red Wing or somewhere else. Sorry this happened, but buy enough clothing and it's inevitable.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

You're correct, of course. As I've made very clear I never denied my culpability in the whole ordeal. Note that I did not demand a refund; note that I did not drag SP's name through the mud and demand that all of my fellow Baltimoreans boycott the place; note that I was very careful in asking if there was a cooperative means of solving the problem, to the point of offering to buy another pair at his cost (which I cannot imagine is much less than the msrp of 4 bucks and change, so perhaps this final idea was too ridiculous for him to consider).

The answer, as it happens, was no, there was no cooperative means of solving the problem, which was disappointing to me. I am a regular customer--have been for a few years now--and have recommended his store to many people here in Baltimore. The owner knows me by name. Do I spend tens of thousands of frogskins there a year? No, but I spend thousands. 

Perhaps I am most disappointed that an opportunity to extend a courtesy to a regular customer who admitted his mistake, particularly as the proprietor's advice lead in no small part to the mistake, was not just missed but treated with contempt...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, I have to say I have come to understand that you win some and you lose some. I have purchased plenty of items of clothing that I later regretted. You just do your best and learn from the strikeouts. When I bought my Alden LHS I went to 4 different Brooks stores and made sure to try them in 3 different sizes just to be sure I had the right fit. I wore them on the carpet in my house for 4 months until I felt sure they fit. If you really feel the store owner convinced you against your better judgement to get a larger size I can definitely understand feeling upset, but in the end it is really up to the buyer to confirm fit. How can he know exactly how they feel on your foot? I'd probably avoid the attempt to adjust the fit with socks...although I am not sure exactly how big they feel. Although 'fit' can be a relative concept [every shoe, even in the same size fits differently]...I think shoes either fit well or they don't. I will say this though...experience has taught me that it's better to err on the side of slightly larger. I used to get shoes a little too snug and then after awhile they can hurt. A little big I think is ok, as long as they are not slipping.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

oldominion said:


> You're correct, of course. As I've made very clear I never denied my culpability in the whole ordeal. Note that I did not demand a refund; note that I did not drag SP's name through the mud and demand that all of my fellow Baltimoreans boycott the place; note that I was very careful in asking if there was a cooperative means of solving the problem, to the point of offering to buy another pair at his cost (which I cannot imagine is much less than the msrp of 4 bucks and change, so perhaps this final idea was too ridiculous for him to consider).
> 
> The answer, as it happens, was no, there was no cooperative means of solving the problem, which was disappointing to me. I am a regular customer--have been for a few years now--and have recommended his store to many people here in Baltimore. The owner knows me by name. Do I spend tens of thousands of frogskins there a year? No, but I spend thousands.
> 
> Perhaps I am most disappointed that an opportunity to extend a courtesy to a regular customer who admitted his mistake, particularly as the proprietor's advice lead in no small part to the mistake, was not just missed but treated with contempt...


Yeah if you really are a regular customer that he knows...I'd agree that he missed out on a chance to make things right for you. He's not obligated to do so...but it'd be the noble thing to do.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I would definitely sell them on eBay. I've seen the Indy boot sell for almost retail price on eBay.
Then, go buy them at your correct size, although I don't know if I'd go back to the same guy.

I love supporting the small business owner. However, many of them won't, or can't, offer the customer service of the chains.

I've stopped patronizing several small businesses, because after years of giving them my business, something happens where I need a favor from them. They refuse to do me the favor, and feeling betrayed and unappreciated as a customer, I stop patronizing them.

I'm sure he could have helped you out some more. He could have probably returned the used shoes to Alden for a full refund. Or he could have said," You know what, I can't take the shoes back becasue I'll lose money. But I can give you a 10 percent discount on anything in the store because I'm really sorry about the problem you had."

Especially if his customer base isn't as big as it once was.

I'm not a business owner, but keeping a regular customer would definitely be worth $200-$500 to me. If he had done anything to correct the problem, I'm sure you would have been compelled to buy more stuff from him, and he would have ended up making more money in the process.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm speaking as the independent owner of a shop here and there is absolutely a responsibility when the owner or one of their employees takes on a consultative role. If it's a DSW and you're just grabbing a box? All bets are off. But in high-end transactions, such as those that take place in my shop, I take on some measure of responsibility to act as the expert to a client whose knowledge is comparatively limited. 

So if I don't want to go broke taking returns, I need to make sure that I'm giving sound advice, asking the right questions, et cetera. While a full refund may not be in order, a cooperative solution is the bare minimum accepted outcome. You have every right to take it fully upon yourself as a lesson learned, but my read of the situation (which seems very level-headed on your part) doesn't place full blame on you. 

An Indy boot is not a traditional shoe and I know from experience that the few minutes spent in a shop aren't generally adequate to judge correct fit. In many cases the shoe may fit very well at first, but the calf leather will stretch (a problem I frequently had with a certain Italian driving shoe company) and you must rely on the expertise of the sales consultant to tell you "they'll loosen a bit" or "they'll conform to your foot with wear." When the owner decided to advise you that "all his clients size up," which is either complete bull or he's a buffoon, he took on some measure of responsibility for your decision making. 

Barring any action on your part to seek additional action from him, I do agree that the shoes should be dispatched post haste. There's nothing more hear-wrenching (sartorially speaking) than constantly trying to make use of an item that doesn't fit. Send them away and then you can truly begin the healing process.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Oldominion,

So the shoes were a full size too big! Wow! Don't feel too bad, though. I have been down the same road. It took me quite a while to learn that different lasts fit differently. I had to sell, here on this forum, a pair of #8 PTB boots on the barrie last, a pair of cigar-shell Indy's, and two pairs of BB Peal Conistons. I would buy the boots somewhere else and go back to the original store for two reasons: to show him that his actions cost him business and to emphasize that his advice is flat out wrong.

Maybe ask him to try a pair on himself!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Sorry, but I agree with WindsorNot. If I were the shop owner, I would obtain another pair for you at cost, but I don't think he is under any obligation to do so. Ebay is your best route, as others have said. There is no sense in owning shoes that don't fit.



WindsorNot said:


> I don't want to be "that guy" on this thread, but you _did_ have a chance to try them on before wearing them around. It seems everyone makes mistakes with these Alden lasts trying to find the best fitting in each. It's a shame that the store owner gave you erroneous advice, but it ultimately falls upon you to know what size you need. Look at if from this scenario from the owners perspective: 1) He sells customers a shoe that he believes they are satisfied with, 2) Customer wears the shoe around town and ultimately ends up returning it, 3) He cheerfully refunds customer's money. If every customer of his did this, he'd be out of business. That aside, sorry to hear about your situation. I know how frustrating these shoes can be.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

This kind of problem is the thing that has kept me away from Alden shoes. I understand the need for different lasts to suit people with different kinds of shoes, but certainly they could adjust their numbering system to make the actual sizes (ie measurements) of the shoes conform to a standard that is not so difficult to decipher. Half-size up on this last, true-to-size on that one, full size down on the other, it's ridiculous - almost like they make it confusing on purpose.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

YoungClayB said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. If your size is common and the boots are in "almost new" condition, you should be able to recoup about half the price you paid by selling them on eBay.


 Actually, for barely-worn Indy boots, you can probably get 90% of retail on Styleforum or Superfuture, and you'll probably sell them fast. They're a popular boot and they rarely, rarely go on sale, so there's a big market for even a slightly-discounted pair. Rather than eating the entire cost of the too-large pair, my guess is that it'll essentially cost you $40-$50 to buy your correct size.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

I've just now joined SF and will consider selling these via said forum. Seems like the price I'd like would mean selling them on SF rather than on our more humble community's board?

Dunno, still waffling between the 'large sock' workaround and the 'dump em' options...For those familiar with the boot my big toe's tip is basically just below the white stitching. So these are not extraordinarily large and are perfectly wearable, but they do not fit perfectly. Which, for a $435 shoe you kind of want...


----------



## jeffsols (Dec 7, 2010)

FWIW, there's a decent Alden store in DC, not far from you, and it might be worth a trip in to see if they might be able to assist in some way, perhaps with the aforementioned new pair sold to you at cost deal. My two sense.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*The customer is always right*

If I were the merchant, I'd eat these. Sautéed in garlic and butter. They wouldn't taste very good, would they, precious?

edit: An orthotic would snug these babies up quite a bit.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

*Misery Loves Company*


Well, my friend, here are a few words of advice and consolation.

First, the consolation. I am in the same boat as you because I purchased not one, but two pairs of first quality, not seconds, of AE all leather dress shoes that I cannot wear. As if that isn't bad enough, I even spent the money for my cobbler to put Topys on their soles. I wore them only once each, on carpet at that. Since they are slightly too small for me, I will have to sell them, probably on this website, or maybe Ebay.

And now the advice.

As one of the above posters mentioned, how about trying these boots with thick padded socks? Gold Toe, which has quite an extensive line of various models, makes a model that is a dress/casual type, non-athletic sock which has a ton of padding on the underside and toe of the foot. I've never seen anything like it by any other manufacturer. I don't know the name of it, but you should be able to find them anywhere that carries Gold Toe socks.

I have found that getting leather wet shrinks it. I found this out by accident, and after they dried out they fit perfect. Now, I'm not telling you to throw the shoes into the Inner Harbor, just that worked for me. :icon_smile_big:

You may want to consider keeping these boots as you may grow into them later in life. All my life I was a size 12 until about age 45, when suddenly overnight I became a size 13. There is no way after that I could ever even get into a size 12. From what I understand, this happens to quite a few men. It may happen to you; one can never tell.

I am familiar with Samuel Parker Clothiers. Not a bad store; actually it is a small gem of a store, similiar to Eddie Jacobs. However, I would not purchase shoes there. I once inquired about their shoes. They carry both AE and Alden, or at least they did several years ago when I was at their old location at Mt. Washington Mill. The prop. told me that they have none in stock; they would have to be ordered and paid for at the time of the order. I said thanks, but no thanks.

And by the way, as much as I despise Baltimore (it would take several hours and several strong beers to tell you why), I wouldn't put a big city such as Baltimore into the same catagory, or even the same sentence, as Richmond, Charlotte, or Rochester. As a matter of fact, one could put Richmond, Charlotte, AND Rochester into Baltimore with a little room to spare. LOL This is true, check it out!! ​


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Oy, can't post them to SF for 45 days. Was unable to post them here on the Sales forum (because I am still considered a New Member?). Have listed them in the thrift exchange. Am really not a huge fan of eBay but I suppose that may be the next stop...


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

By the way, let me temper what I said about Baltimore in the above post. I sincerely apologize for criticizing one's city. Baltimore is a long overlooked, downtrodden big city with a hulleva lot going for it. The architecture and neighborhoods of the city and suburbs (particularly around Friends school) are without a doubt more beautiful than any I have seen in any US metro (and I've done a good amount of traveling), with housing prices a fraction of DC, NY, or LA. My hatred is for the corrupt government which has kept Baltimore from achieving its potental, but that is a topic for another day, and another forum.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Ebay is the best bet for you. List them for the least amount of money you'd like to get, and someone is sure to buy them for at least that. You might have several guys actually bid the price to above retail, I've actually seen that happen too.

These boots are extremely popular and you won't have any problem selling them.

That being said, don't keep them if they don't fit. It's not worth it wearing shoes that don't fit. Plus, they'll look funny after a while, when the tip curls up because your toes don't extend far enough to hold them down. Plus, they probably make your feet look unproportionatlely large.

I've passed up many a bargain in shoes and clothes because they didn't fit properly.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Oldominion,

Sorry to hear of your difficulty. You might want to stop by a good shoe repair place and see what they could do for you. As someone pointed out above, an orthotic or tongue pad can do wonders to tighten a fit.

Frankly, a shoe like the Indy boot might benefit from a high quality foot pad. It is not perfect, but could be a good work-around.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

frosejr said:


> ...make the actual sizes (ie measurements) of the shoes conform to a standard...


I have experienced this too, and I must say, don't like it. A 13D shoe should fit a 13D foot -- not the other way around.

If the merchant ate these shoes he would be down $200, would be a hero on this forum, and have a customer for life. Now he is even, has lost a customer, and we are all hearing about it. Which is better?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to say I am amazed at the response to this thread. Boy do we have a lot of feelings about it


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Danny said:


> I have to say I am amazed at the response to this thread. Boy do we have a lot of feelings about it


This may be due to the trusting, valued relationships some of us have, or would wish to have, with the remaining small shops and individual proprietors, especially in higher-end situations. Many are willing to pay a bit more to enjoy a better experience and informed, expert advice. That failed for the OP. There is enough responsibility to distribute among him, the proprietor and Alden. The OP did what he could, and Alden is regally unconcerned about sizing confusion, so the only person who could have produced a fix was the proprietor. He did not, thus losing a customer and engendering this bad publicity. I doubt the OP will ever enter the store again, so he has lost money on the boots and now sees the end of a relationship that had been important to him.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

godan said:


> There is enough responsibility to distribute among him, the proprietor and Alden.


I take the position that a grown man is solely responsible for determining if a pair of shoes fit his feet or not.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> I take the position that a grown man is solely responsible for determining if a pair of shoes fit his feet or not.


^^
This.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

edit out


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the way Aldens look, but the fit can be hit or miss with so many different lasts and so few stores which stock the shoes to try on. I like going to an Alden store and being sure of the fit. Visit the one near you. If you are an Alden fan, you are in for a treat. And you might catch something unusual on sale if you are lucky!


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Feel your pain. Bought a pair of Shell LHS's last year and wore them around for a while before discovering I really needed them in a narrower width. Shoes had a total of 8 hours wear on them and I sold them for a third of what I payed. The good news is that once you know how a particular model should fit, you don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## SirFulkeGreville (Aug 23, 2010)

*Appalled*

I was too speechless to add anything to your post. I just e-mailed the store owner, sent him a link to your complaint, and told him I was absolutely appalled. I would at least file a complaint with the better business bureau.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Reptilicus said:


> Feel your pain. Bought a pair of Shell LHS's last year and wore them around for a while before discovering I really needed them in a narrower width. Shoes had a total of 8 hours wear on them and I sold them for a third of what I payed. *The good news is that once you know how a particular model should fit, you don't have to worry about it any more.*


That's not strictly true. There is a fair amount of variation for identical shoes in identical sizes. You should always take a good close look at any Aldens you buy and wear them on carpet to assess the fit of that particular pair.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

SirFulkeGreville said:


> I was too speechless to add anything to your post. I just e-mailed the store owner, sent him a link to your complaint, and told him I was absolutely appalled. I would at least file a complaint with the better business bureau.


I think there is a line to be drawn here...you cannot say the owner's behavior constitutes shady business practices. At best he is perfectly within his right as a store owner not to take back a worn pair of shoes that a customer claimed fit his feet. At worst he is missing an opportunity to go the extra mile for a good customer [against what would be considered better judgement]. I don't see how you can think the store owner should be 'reported' for not taking the shoes back.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> There is a fair amount of variation for identical shoes in identical sizes. You should always take a good close look at any Aldens you buy and wear them on carpet to assess the fit of that particular pair.


Why does anyone ever buy shoes from this company? Not only do they not make, for example, all size 11s the same size, they don't even make the SAME MODEL the same sizes? This can't be right.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Calling Wooster! Where's Jeeves? This has all ended in absurd chaos. Oscar Wilde should've written a farce titled "The Mad Haberdasher" that tells the tale of a shallow and materialistic customer's folly in spending the few extra dollars he has on high-priced clothing and shoes...the shame! The humanity!...and then that same shallow customer wearing his brand new shoes before realizing they were a tad too large asking said proprietor to take the shoes back, for a price...But what price? His soul, of course! 

Indeed, I was just sent a rather terse email expressing great displeasure in my decision to go public with my story. I was told I should be "ashamed" of sharing my experience with you Tradly fellows here at Ask Andy. I will let you interpret that as you will.

The truth is, as usual, far more complicated. I received another terse email earlier in the week saying simply, "Your new Aldens will be here in two weeks. I will contact you when they arrive." I wrote back thanking him and, to be gentlemanly, mentioning that I was still interested in paying my dues, but thanks very much, etc. The email I got back after that was pretty much the beginning of the end: You blamed this all on me. I am faultless. I am doing you a favor you do not deserve.

It was at this point, if we were in a Wilde farce, that I would've challenged him to a duel, but instead I responded (like a fool?), A favor done in spite is no favor at all...Forget it. I'll take my lumps. 

Aaaaannnddd it went downhill from there, resulting in the above terse email.

Like a farce, all parties are guilty, and like a farce, we're all made to look like the materialistic fools we are, and like a farce none of us are really hurt too terribly...This is a story with a moral beyond "make sure to try on a few pairs of Aldens before you buy" and moves into territory I'm less comfortable with, mostly about my own attraction to buying things above any reasonable Lecturer in English's price point, but we'll save that for another post. 

Off to the salt mines with Wooster, Jeeves and the rest!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Customer Is Always Right*

The merchant would have been better off to eat those shoes.

Now the merhant is out the money, has damaged his reputaton, lost a customer(s), and shown himselft to be a jerk. What a clever fellow!

And just to rub it in, you could sue for something or another...

edit: Now, I am confused. Is the OP getting replacement shoes, or not?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I had a bad feeling about where this was heading from the beginning. These type threads have a history of ending badly. Glad to see the OP has put some perspective on it.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

Can BNelson resole them on a smaller last?


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

oldominion said:


> Calling Wooster! Where's Jeeves? This has all ended in absurd chaos. Oscar Wilde should've written a farce titled "The Mad Haberdasher" that tells the tale of a shallow and materialistic customer's folly in spending the few extra dollars he has on high-priced clothing and shoes...the shame! The humanity!...and then that same shallow customer wearing his brand new shoes before realizing they were a tad too large asking said proprietor to take the shoes back, for a price...But what price? His soul, of course!
> 
> Indeed, I was just sent a rather terse email expressing great displeasure in my decision to go public with my story. I was told I should be "ashamed" of sharing my experience with you Tradly fellows here at Ask Andy. I will let you interpret that as you will.
> 
> ...


Could you give the outcome of this story without the creative prose? I've read it multiple times and I'm still not sure how this turned out for you.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I believe the OP said that the store owner offered him a new pair, but because of the store owner's poor attitude, the OP decided to not take the new pair and just swallow the loss.

I would take the new pair, thank the store owner for his help, and do my shopping elsewhere from then on.

He should have just offered you a discount on a new pair to begin with. Instead, he showed he can indeed give you a new pair, but is acting like a penis about it. That's not a good business practice.


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, thank you Triklops55, it appears that brozek is a number man, an accountant perhaps...Indeed, T55 has it right.

My pride, and all that. From Richmond, don't you know. Rather take my lumps and move on, as it were.

In any case, folks, it's said and done. Carry on.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

oldominion, I've enjoyed this thread. When I saw it and started reading, I thought it might be another of those "I've done nothing wrong, it's all the [manufacturer's or shopkeeper's] fault." To the contrary.

You acknowledged up front your responsibility in this fiasco and you stated that you just need to vent. Yes, you screwed up. You know that and you've not denied it. You've probably also learned a lesson or two out of this, as have many of us. Yes, the shopkeeper was an a--. He didn't live up to the standards of the vendors who regularly post here, he didn't learn anything, I'm guessing, and he should lose business as a result. I'm sorry for your loss and the costly lesson, but I wish you the best in recovering from it. As for the shopkeeper, I've no pity.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you, oldominion, for the excursion into the dark side of "personalized" customer service, and let me second El Abogado's sentiments concerning your experience with Samuel Parker.

Here's another darkside tale from The Archives, different from yours but just as cautionary:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...op-Dingy-den-of-Disrepute&p=666439#post666439


----------

